# 8 Mm Adaptor



## GEORGE6149 (Dec 3, 2004)

I have seen manufacturers offer an 8mm adapter to bring a half inch shank down to 8 mm. Why wouldn't you just use a half inch shank bit? THANKS


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

George, our membership is world wide, and many members have access to metric shank bits. This is similar to the 1/4" bits we use in the US and Canada. Since 8 mm is thicker than 1/4" some vendors have been promoting the fact they are stronger. This leads to offering adaptors and more sales. The best answer to your questions is that 1/2" shank bits are stronger and should be used when ever possible. Some members will own 8 mm bits and purchase a new router which has a 1/2" collet.(Most do worldwide now) They can still use their existing bits with one of these adaptors.


----------



## GEORGE6149 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for your reply--GEORGE


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

My dovetail bits are metric. They came from Rockler when I bought the Rockler dovetail jig and bits with guide bushing. They use the adapter. Bigger than 1/4 inch but smaller than 1/2". 

Works for me. They're the only metric shank bits I own, but as long as they work..... *shrug*


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

A few months back I ordered a Bosch 1629 through Amazon. The box arrived without any of the accessories. (The box was still factory sealed) Called Bosch about it. The sent me all the parts that were listed on the box plus a few extra collets not listed on the box. They included an 8mm collet. I'm guessing we'll see more bits of this size in the future.
Jim


----------

